# Burning The Sins Of Your Past Mistakes



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 4, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Saarang on Pannaa 1221 *

swrg mhlw 5 ]
ismrn rwm ko ieku nwm ]
klml dgD hoih iKn AMqir koit dwn iesnwn ]1] rhwau ]
Awn jMjwr ibRQw sRmu Gwlq ibnu hir Pokt igAwn ]
jnm mrn sMkt qy CUtY jgdIs Bjn suK iDAwn ]1]
qyrI srin pUrn suK swgr kir ikrpw dyvhu dwn ]
ismir ismir nwnk pRB jIvY ibnis jwie AiBmwn ]2]66]89]

s*aa*rag mehal*aa* 5 ||
s*i*maran r*aa*m k*o* e*i*k n*aa*m ||
kalamal dhagadhh h*o*h*i* kh*i*n a(n)thar k*o*tt dh*aa*n e*i*san*aa*n ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
*aa*n ja(n)j*aa*r br*i*thh*aa* sram gh*aa*lath b*i*n har f*o*katt g*i**aa*n ||
janam maran sa(n)katt th*ae* shh*oo*tt*ai* jagadh*ee*s bhajan s*u*kh dhh*i**aa*n ||1||
th*ae*r*ee* saran p*oo*ran s*u*kh s*aa*gar kar k*i*rap*aa* dh*ae*vah*u* dh*aa*n ||
s*i*mar s*i*mar n*aa*nak prabh j*ee*v*ai* b*i*nas j*aa*e abh*i*m*aa*n ||2||66||89||

_Saarang, Fifth Mehla:_
_Meditate in remembrance on the Naam, the Name of the One Lord._
_In this way, the sins of your past mistakes shall be burnt off in an instant. It is like giving millions in charity, and bathing at sacred shrines of pilgrimage. ||1||Pause||_
_Entangled in other affairs, the mortal suffers uselessly in sorrow. Without the Lord, wisdom is useless._
_The mortal is freed of the anguish of death and birth, meditating and vibrating on the Blissful Lord of the Universe. ||1||_
_I seek Your Sancutary, O Perfect Lord, Ocean of Peace. Please be merciful, and bless me with this gift._
_Meditating, meditating in remembrance on God, Nanak lives; his egotistical pride has been eradicated. ||2||66||89||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=4353&Format=2


----------

